# Big Brother



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

Am I the only Big Brother fanatic out here? This season is so good! I do have to say, Dan who I loved in his season has really made me dislike him after he turned on Frank this week.

  	Frank and Ian was my dreamteam final 2. I DO NOT want to see a returning player win again, especially after last season's Rachel win. 

  	I do think that Frank, and Ian will 100% be asked back to play again. I think maybe Danielle too, and for those who watch the feeds/BBAD know she is a complete NUT JOB. I wish they showed that on the actual show, it would make for good TV.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 3, 2012)

I never liked Dan. But I wish they would have brought Rachel back. I still love this season though and I can't believe Dan is still there. And Danielle is a crazy stalker. Poor Shane!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

I liked Dan his previous season, but this season I dislike him a lot! Ian is still hanging in there so I am really hoping he makes it to the F3 and wins.


----------

